# what skis do you use?



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

Armada JJ


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

DPS RP112 Hybrids


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I just bought some Atomic Access 181's and put dynafit bindings on them. I have skined with them a couple times and skied them in area a couple times. Our snow blows right now and is super hard packed. The ski skis great on the hard pack even though it is designed for the powder. 

I was worried the 181 was not going to be enough ski. I am 6' 200lbs.

The ski- binding combo is super light but good enough for the area. I was also hitting the small table top in the park with no problem.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

Mantras 177s they ski longer than they are I'm 6'2 185.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Obsetheds with barons and Guns with dynafits...The Obsetheds rock and I'm about to slap some dynafits on them!!!


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

K2 extreeme


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I got me some of them KR skis.


----------



## slush4rider (Sep 5, 2011)

Depends how fat you want to go; how much you will be in the bc or in bounds (wight of the skis for touring); and what kind of terrain you will be on (ski mountaineering vs powder hounding). G3 makes very nice skis that tour very well. the infidels are very sweet for "thinner" skis, 97 under foot. personally I really like my k2 obsethed for in and out of bounds. k2 also makes some non twin tips for ski touring. fat-ypus makes some nice super fat skis. My advise if you are going with AT set up, go demo as many different skis as you can.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

I second the DPS Wailer 112RP. Me 6'2" 105lbs and ski the 190 cm. 
Funniest ski I've ever had. Also have the lotus 120 for the super deep days. Really just extra fluff because the wailers can handle just about anything.


----------



## thedojo (May 19, 2009)

Demo, didn't even think of that. Thanks.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

K2 Coombas with freerides.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*IGNEOUS SKIS*

Igneous FFFF, birds eye maple top sheet, 200cm length, 100% USA made....

Igneous Skis makes Custom Handmade Skis, Snowboards


TMCK


Keep The Hairy Side Up....


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bluehouse Maestros. Under 4 bills to your door, but you won't find a demo anywhere that I am aware of. 

Cambered under foot with rocker tip and tail. unlike most of its brethren, the tip diminishes which make them way less "hooky".


----------



## ryanoceros (Apr 30, 2011)

180 2011 Voile Vectors w/22D Axls. 

Haven't had a chance to tour or ski very much soft stuff due to the lack of, ahem, snow. But they're super light and handle the groomers pretty well. Can't wait to get them out in the BC, and am positively losing sleep over the possibilities for spring mountaineering season. 

You can demo them from Neptune Mountaineering in Boulder if you're a Front Ranger for pretty cheap. 

Locally made (SLC), locally played.


----------



## t up (Dec 11, 2011)

192 Black Diamond zealots, with marker dukes. Super bomber full wood core lots of workable edge,the older brown style is almost like skiing a straight ski. For me up in the steeps billy goatin around, there like having confiedence concretedto ur boots.
Really deep days -DPS lotus 138 with salomon world cup bindings! 
Cause lets face it comin out of your skis when you dont want to sucks!!


----------



## t up (Dec 11, 2011)

Friends dont let Friends ride K2....


----------



## PhilM (May 19, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I second the DPS Wailer 112RP. Me 6'2" 105lbs and ski the 190 cm.
> Funniest ski I've ever had. Also have the lotus 120 for the super deep days. Really just extra fluff because the wailers can handle just about anything.



If you're 6'2" and 105lbs, you should go eat pies for the next month solid!

And the the OP, as someone else said, you got to tell us how you ski, what terrain you'll be skiing, your weight and height and what other skis you like. Otherwise, you'll hear everything from traditional sidecut / camber 80mm underfoot all the way through to reverse / reverse 138mm underfoot...


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

186 PM Gear Lhasa Pows. I've got a pair mounted with Solly Sth 14s for the hill and a pair mounted with dynafits for the backcountry.


----------



## mcoper8901 (Mar 28, 2011)

Liberty Double Helix 182

Great lightweight all around ski


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

I ski old (1st edition) Volkl Mantras in 177. I think my warranty Katana's are from China (but they still ski well), in 183. My Dynafit Freeride 10.0 Carbon are 178s. Back in the day K2 used to make their skis in the US so there is a pair of Made'n AKs 189s in the corner. I use Dynafits and Freerides on all my skis. If I had the $ to upgrade, I would get more Dynafit binders. They are the bomb. My next skis will probably be Icelantic.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

scott stunt 196. blue jacket, black pants, asking for change and begging for snow.

at least we are getting wind.


----------



## moxie (Sep 28, 2010)

short skis suck
long skis truck

Really though, demo before you buy. This year's BD Zealots are looking pretty nice. I've got the green ones with O1s and really like them.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Atomic Coax 191, marker duke. Mid fat, go anywhere, do anything quiver killer. Adaptive camber provides some early rise for pow, real edge hold for carving. This ski makes me happy.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Have 175 K2 side stashes from a few years ago, and a pair of Rossignol Bandits which are my rock skis, both with BD O1tele bindings. Demo skied a pair of Icelantic Oracles earlier in the season, and just picked a pair of 175s last week. Found last years's model for substantially less than this year's- so I pulled the trigger. They are still in the plastic waiting for bindings - I am VERY excited!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i have volkl gotamas. they are the only ski that can handle my sheer awesomeness. i cant recommend them for everyone, because the new gotama with rocker sucks. if you can find a pair of the older, non rocker ski, in good condition then I can recommend it. even if it has that hideous 80's top sheet. the gold or white ones are ok, the black ones with gold print or the all black ones are preferable.

dead center mount. its so you can ski backwards in the snow.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Dave Frank said:


> Bluehouse Maestros. Under 4 bills to your door, but you won't find a demo anywhere that I am aware of.
> 
> Cambered under foot with rocker tip and tail. unlike most of its brethren, the tip diminishes which make them way less "hooky".


+1 for the Maestro. These skis do everything well. A little heavy, but I still do some long tours with these. ie. Red Mountain Pass to Silverton Mountain, yoyoing the whole way. Great float, short turn radius for tree skiing. The sidecut profile makes them able to ski long turn radius GS style turns too. Mine are mounted Dynafit, which is no problem. Go get some on the interweb. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Inhousewebsolutions (Feb 15, 2012)

I use a wide range... head monsters 78's are my go to ski but in the powder I prefer my lib tech banana magic rockers! I from time to time also ride on rossignol S2'S... and then of course my touring black diamonds! I also have an old pair of head carve 9's that are hilarious to rip around in on groomers!


----------

